# question about usb cables



## tremmor (Dec 3, 2015)

Now im curious. I have some usb3 hardware like external usb3 hd.
I plug into a usb3 port on the computer. my question is are all
usb cables the same for usb 1, 2 or 3. Or do they actually make a usb 3 cable.
I have maybe 20 usb cables laying around and guessing they are all good.
Just want to make sure i get the usb3 speed with the older cables. 
thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 4, 2015)

Usb 3.0 cables will usually have a blue color instead of a black color inside the connector.  

Example here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812816138


----------



## tremmor (Dec 4, 2015)

What is the difference between the one your showing and a regular usb cable.
Guessing its wired the same but just a higher quality wire. Ill buy one if it will make a diff.
Else i will just use what i have and let it go.
thanks


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2015)

The end connecting to the device usually differs on USB 3.0 as well as being blue in color.


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 4, 2015)

This wiki image shows it easier. There are 9 wires for USB3. It keeps the 4 from connectors from earlier specs for compatibility and adds 5 more in behind.


----------



## tremmor (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok. im sold and will get one. need at least a 3' anyway. 
thanks


----------

